# Solved: Disable Driver Signing Enforcement (Windows UEFI)



## Crammit (Dec 2, 2007)

I am trying to use an application to connect my PS3 controller to my PC but its drivers are unsigned. I am using windows 7 professional 64bit. Now apparently I should be able to hit f8 on startup and select an option to disable the driver enforcement but my rig has UEFI bios and I am not given that option. How can I disable this? The fix does not have to be permanent as I will not be using my PS3 controller everytime I start my computer so if you have a quick workaround that will work too. I have poked around in the bios and didn't see anything that clearly states any relation to driver signing so I figured I should check here before trying anything else. Thanks for your time.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I am not at all positive about this, but I think that you have to disable "Secure Boot" (in the UEFI BIOS).


----------



## Crammit (Dec 2, 2007)

I think I came across a post on a different forum stating something similar but nothing definite. I will look up specifics of that setting on my next go at the problem.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

There is a guide here: How to run unsigned drivers in Windows 7 64bit


----------

